# Συνέντευξη Μανόλη Γλέζου



## curry (Dec 23, 2008)

Μια μικρή σε διάρκεια συνέντευξη που τα λέει όλα, στους συνεργάτες του TVXS.gr.

Γεννήθηκε το 1922...


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 (σε όλα τα σημεία).


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

Κρατάω το ότι δέχεσαι τώρα πως ήταν εξέγερση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2008)

Costas said:


> Κρατάω το ότι δέχεσαι τώρα πως ήταν εξέγερση.


Νομίζω ότι έχω ήδη εξηγήσει πώς δέχομαι την _εξέγερση_ στο νήμα για την εξέγερση. Και σιγά μην αφαιρούσα βαθμούς από τον Γλέζο αν διαφωνούσα σε λέξεις όταν συμφωνώ με όλη την ουσία.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2008)

Δεν ήθελα να μιλήσω, αλλά τα παίρνω (συγγνώμη κιόλας):

1. Από πού κι ως πού εξισώνεται η εικονικότητα της σημερινής ανάρτησης με αυτό που έγινε τότε; Αν δεν απατώμαι, τότε το να κάνεις αυτό που έκανε ο Γλέζος με τον σύντροφό του, ισοδυναμούσε με ζωή ή θάνατο. Ή μήπως όχι;
2. Τι σχέση έχουν τα καμμένα μαγαζιά με τους πλειστηριασμούς;

Τα περί εξέγερσης που είπε δεν θα τα σχολιάσω καθόλου. Όταν ξεκινήσει η αληθινή εξέγερση, ειδοποιήστε με γιατί θέλω να συμμετέχω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2008)

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν φορτώνει τώρα το βιντεάκι για να ξανακούσω τη διατύπωση του Μ.Γ., αλλά κάτι που με ενόχλησε στη συνέντευξη του Γιανναρά ήταν η δική του αντίδραση στην ανάρτηση του πανό από το βράχο της Ακρόπολης. Ο Μανόλης Γλέζος ξέρει πολύ καλά ότι δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση, αλλά έχει τη γενναιότητα να το αναγνωρίσει σαν μια πράξη διαμαρτυρίας με συμβολική αξία. Ας μη φετιχίζουμε χωρίς λόγο. Δεν το έκανε ο ίδιος ούτε για το βράχο ούτε για τη δική του πράξη, που θα είχε και κάθε λόγο.

Όσο για τους πλειστηριασμούς, αναφερόταν στην κάλυψη από τα μίντια. Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια μια από τις πιο άθλιες περιπτώσεις κρατικής αδιαφορίας αφορά τα σπίτια που βγαίνουν στο σφυρί γιατί κάποιος δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις του και ενδεχομένως βρίσκεται στο δρόμο λόγω αυτού, ενώ δρα, και είναι γνωστό σε όλους, ένα κύκλωμα συμβολαιογράφων και άλλων επιτήδειων που βγάζουν χρυσάφι από τον τρόπο που γίνονται οι πλειστηριασμοί.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Για κάποιο λόγο δεν φορτώνει τώρα το βιντεάκι για να ξανακούσω τη διατύπωση του Μ.Γ., αλλά κάτι που με ενόχλησε στη συνέντευξη του Γιανναρά ήταν η δική του αντίδραση στην ανάρτηση του πανό από το βράχο της Ακρόπολης. Ο Μανόλης Γλέζος ξέρει πολύ καλά ότι δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση, αλλά έχει τη γενναιότητα να το αναγνωρίσει σαν μια πράξη διαμαρτυρίας με συμβολική αξία. Ας μη φετιχίζουμε χωρίς λόγο. Δεν το έκανε ο ίδιος ούτε για το βράχο ούτε για τη δική του πράξη, που θα είχε και κάθε λόγο.
> 
> Όσο για τους πλειστηριασμούς, αναφερόταν στην κάλυψη από τα μίντια. Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια μια από τις πιο άθλιες περιπτώσεις κρατικής αδιαφορίας αφορά τα σπίτια που βγαίνουν στο σφυρί γιατί κάποιος δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις του και ενδεχομένως βρίσκεται στο δρόμο λόγω αυτού, ενώ δρα, και είναι γνωστό σε όλους, ένα κύκλωμα συμβολαιογράφων και άλλων επιτήδειων που βγάζουν χρυσάφι από τον τρόπο που γίνονται οι πλειστηριασμοί.



Το ξέρω Νίκελ μου ότι τρώνε σπίτια με τη *συνδρομή και αδιαφορία *των πολιτικών μας από τον κοσμάκη. Ο νόμος μάλιστα πρόσφατα άλλαξε, δήθεν για να προλάβει τα χειρότερα, αλλά έτσι όπως είναι διατυπωμένος, ουσιαστικά νομιμοποιεί τα αχαρακτήριστα. Για τα μάτια του κόσμου... Αλλά είναι ανόμοια πράγματα, ας μην τα συγκρίνουμε.

Τέλος, για το φετίχ... ακριβώς αυτό: δεν φετιχίζω. Αισθάνομαι ότι εδώ έχουμε μια επανάληψη σαν πρόβα αυτού που είχε γίνει τότε στην Ακρόπολη. Είναι αυτό που είπες: μια συμβολική (ή virtual θα έλεγα εγώ) επανάληψη αυτού που συνέβη τότε. Αλλά η ομοιότητα σταματάει στα φαινόμενα...

Γιατί τα λέω όλα αυτά; Γιατί ειλικρινά, θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να είχε γίνει η εξέγερση. Η αληθινή εξέγερση που θα είχε φέρει τα πάνω-κάτω. Αλλά εδώ, αισθάνομαι ότι είναι όλα μία πρόβα, μια σειρά από αφηρημένες, συμβολικές κινήσεις που συμβαίνουν σε εικονική πραγματικότητα και προσλαμβάνουν τη σημασία που προσλαμβάνουν από τα μήντια και από εικόνες αποτυπωμένες στη λαϊκή συνείδηση και φαντασία. Πώς αλλιώς να εξηγήσει κανείς την απίστευτη παθητικότητα και αδράνεια των ημερών; 

Η κυβέρνηση δεν μιλάει, δεν λαλάει, η αντιπολίτευση το ίδιο, κανείς δεν έχει να προτείνει κάτι ουσιαστικό, η ζαρντινιέρα παραμένει (και θα παραμείνει) ατιμώρητη, αυτό που έθρεψε και στήριξε τη συγκεκριμένη δολοφονία (κάτι που συναντάς μόνο σε χώρες της Λατινικής Αμερικής και χουντικά καθεστώτα) θα συνεχίσει να την τρέφει και να την στηρίζει, οι πολιτικοί μας θα συνεχίσουν να λένε τα δικά τους, οι μαθητές θα συνεχίσουν τις καταλήψεις και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θα περιμένουμε από τις τηλεοράσεις να πέσει καμιά μολότωφ σύμβολο ελπίδας και της αλλαγής που δεν έρχεται και μια ευκαιρία εκτόνωσης του καταπιεσμένου θυμού που έχει συσσωρευτεί.

Εκτός κι αν τις επόμενες ημέρες, όντως γίνει κάτι. Εγώ από τη συνέντευξη του Γιανναρά, κράτησα το "γιατί δεν πήγαν να σπάσουν τα γραφεία των κομμάτων" ή όπως αλλιώς το είπε. 

Κι εγώ λέω, πραγματικά γιατί; Σκέφτομαι ξανά τον Γκάντι και την πολιτική ανυπακοή. Μόνο που η πολιτική ανυπακοή είναι καθημερινότητα στην Ελλάδα γιατί ούτως ή άλλως κανένας δεν σέβεται τους νόμους.

Οπότε, τι μένει; Μπορεί να γίνει η αληθινή εξέγερση ή θα μείνουν όλα στα λόγια; Και αληθινή εξέγερση -θαρρώ- μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς να καεί ούτε ένα μαγαζί.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 24, 2008)

Καλημέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά.
Πολύ σύντομα και βιαστικά:


Ambrose said:


> Πώς αλλιώς να εξηγήσει κανείς την απίστευτη παθητικότητα και αδράνεια των ημερών;


Πολύ μικρή παρατήρηση: από πλευράς επίσημου κράτους, εννοείς. Γιατί σε πορείες και καταλήψεις έχει συμμετάσχει πολύς κόσμος διαφόρων ηλικιών - μέχρι και μπαμπάδες με παιδάκια.


Ambrose said:


> Και αληθινή εξέγερση -θαρρώ- μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς να καεί ούτε ένα μαγαζί.


Κάτι θα καεί πάντως, γιατί στα χρονικά της ανθρώπινης ιστορίας δεν έχουν υπάρξει εξεγέρσεις στις οποίες δεν έχει ανοίξει ρουθούνι - με την εξαίρεση, ίσως, της επανάστασης των γαρύφαλλων, που στην ουσία πραξικόπημα ήταν, μετά το οποίο επακολούθησαν επεισόδια, επομένως δε νομίζω ότι μετράει.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2008)

Όχι,σκεφτόμουν κάτι προς Γκάντι μεριά. Και ναι, μικροαπώλειες θα υπάρξουν. Αλλά μικροαπώλειες ως συνέπεια ατυχήματος, όχι εκ προθέσεως. Και ναι, από πλευράς επισήμου κράτους, εννοώ (παθητικότητα). Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι μια αυτοκάθαρση στην κολυμβήθρα του Σιλωάμ και όλα μέλι-γάλα. Δεν συνέβη τίποτα. Ένα κακό όνειρο ήταν. 

Κι επίσης, μια εξέγερση ή επανάσταση μετριέται και από τα αποτελέσματά της. Δηλαδή, αυτοί που την κάνουν, πόσο είναι διατεθειμένοι να επιμείνουν γι΄αυτό που πολεμάνε.


----------

